# Menu ideas?-salad and dessert



## sudsy9977 (Aug 3, 2015)

Ok so I gotta make dinner for about 10-12 people this Friday....anyway the star of the show are huge dry aged porterhouse steaks....I have had dinner with all of these people before and usually the menu is exactly the same....I make a salad with fried goat cheese, candied pecans, arugula, mandarin oranges, and red onions with just a simple vinaigrette and for dessert is either creme brulee or carrot cake.....

My problem is I wanna make something different....so what would u guys do for a salad and dessert......I could also do an appetizer instead of a salad....any ideas.....something on the simpler side....nothing that would take me away from company too long....preferably something I could make somewhat ahead.....ryan


----------



## CoqaVin (Aug 3, 2015)

where are you located?


----------



## Godslayer (Aug 3, 2015)

Panzanella is always a big hit. Add some boccinni(the tiny mozzarella and your golden) I've always wanted to make it as a classic layered tomato saled. Never got around to it. But the presentation would be stellar. Desert do a creme brulle it's simple can be made ahead and normally impresses if you want to up the ante make it flavoured and match the seasoning to that of your vingrette or at least something of the same theme I.e. grapefruit vinegrette and mandarin creme brulle(grand marnier is awesome in it). Candied citrus makes a good garnish.


----------



## Godslayer (Aug 3, 2015)

Godslayer said:


> Panzanella is always a big hit. Add some boccinni(the tiny mozzarella and your golden) I've always wanted to make it as a classic layered tomato saled. Never got around to it. But the presentation would be stellar. Desert do a creme brulle it's simple can be made ahead and normally impresses if you want to up the ante make it flavoured and match the seasoning to that of your vingrette or at least something of the same theme I.e. grapefruit vinegrette and mandarin creme brulle(grand marnier is awesome in it). Candied citrus makes a good garnish.



If your going the appateizer route id go scallops, a light salad and maybe a chardonnay creme with pepper and tarragon. 2-3 scallops per portion cooks quick. Follow with a light granita grapefruit+pepper and maybe a drop of balsamic is my go to. White wine would also work. Granita is super easy and wows people may also work after the steak given the high fat content, removes the oily layer allowing your desert to be fully appreciated.


----------



## sudsy9977 (Aug 3, 2015)

CoqaVin said:


> where are you located?





Jersey shore


----------



## sudsy9977 (Aug 3, 2015)

I've made creme brulee before and everybody loves it , just wanna make something different this time....I like the idea of a panzanella....ryan


----------



## Godslayer (Aug 3, 2015)

Ok think light. Thomas kellers lemon tart recipe is amazing. I've made it twice. It is a little bit harder than creme brulle but is amazing. With steak you probably want a refressing and light desert. If that isn't up your alley wild berry shortcakes would be a good route. You can fancy them up with glasses I use wine glasses without the stems. Little balsamic and honey drizzle. Whipped cream can be subbed with a quality ice cream vanilla is classic. I work for a farimont and they make a bourbon honey icecream that would be deadly in it(no balsamic that route though) woodford reserve would be my sugestion it has more umph than say jimbean or jack.


----------



## daveb (Aug 3, 2015)

I do a minor twist on Serious Eats Panzanella recipe. (Don't chop the asparagus or bread) It works well, and is easy to assemble. I was playing with the SV so did the soft poached eggs - don't need to. Planning to do this as part of a SV demo for 40 later this month.







With tomatoes in full season this one is easy and timely. Good looking for a pass around salad.







For desert this time of year I usally go right to Penna Cotta. Easier than a sorority girl on spring break, light, endless variations with fresh fruit, can be made and stored the day before.


----------



## sudsy9977 (Aug 3, 2015)

Panda cotta is a good idea too...wow u guys are smart....the only thing I gotta check is when the farmers market opens....if it's before I get to work I can get fresh tomatoes....the crap in the grocery store ain't gonna be worth it....keep the ideas comin....ryan


----------



## CoqaVin (Aug 3, 2015)

a special salad I put on for the summer at the restaurant is a summer salad which is : mesculin, candied hazelnuts, goat cheese, jersey peaches, and a peach lavender vinaigrette, it sells very well


----------



## oldcookie (Aug 3, 2015)

Salads I made last couple of days after a trip to the farmers market.

Golden beets slaw with ***(Japanese pickled) plum and Basil




Red Clover Blossom and golden beets salad




Also tossed the Red Clover Blossoms with some ponzu and sesame oil, which was quite good too.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Aug 4, 2015)

Salad.

do a green papaya thai salad. it holds up superwell being dressed for an extended period of time and it goes surprisingly awesome with beef.


----------



## ChefJimbo (Aug 4, 2015)

Jersey Shore = Tomatoes this time of year.
Get some good fresh tomatoes, quarter in a bowl( or smaller if you prefer) and crumble about 1 to 1.5# of good fresh feta. Set aside in the fridge.
Make an onion jam from about 6-8 medium red onions and keep warm. right before service, toss the onion jam with the tomatoes,feta and a good balsamic vinegar. S&P to taste


----------



## panda (Aug 4, 2015)

You can substitute watermelon tossed with olive oil for tomatoes in above suggestion. Garnish with chili flakes and mint. Can also try room temp balsamic reduction instead of pure.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Aug 4, 2015)

sudsy9977 said:


> Panda cotta


I thought Panda was an endangered species? Or is this a menu item designed and named by forum member "panda"???


----------



## oldcookie (Aug 4, 2015)

panda said:


> You can substitute watermelon tossed with olive oil for tomatoes in above suggestion. Garnish with chili flakes and mint. Can also try room temp balsamic reduction instead of pure.



lus1: That's actually one of my favourite summer salads


----------



## sudsy9977 (Aug 5, 2015)

What do u mean onion jam...just cooking down the onions really far till they're jam like or are u adding sugar, vinegar etc to them.....ryan




ChefJimbo said:


> Jersey Shore = Tomatoes this time of year.
> Get some good fresh tomatoes, quarter in a bowl( or smaller if you prefer) and crumble about 1 to 1.5# of good fresh feta. Set aside in the fridge.
> Make an onion jam from about 6-8 medium red onions and keep warm. right before service, toss the onion jam with the tomatoes,feta and a good balsamic vinegar. S&P to taste


----------



## sudsy9977 (Aug 5, 2015)

The watermelon sounds good but might be too advanced for most of my diners....ryan


----------



## Artichoke (Aug 5, 2015)

A salad that I do often is greens and blueberries topped with chevre and black pepper. I dress it with dijon/lemon/olive oil. The tangy chevre plays really well with the blueberries and dressing.

It's not particularly fancy, but it's a damn tasty salad. I prepare them ahead of time, cover with plastic in the fridge.


----------



## ChefJimbo (Aug 5, 2015)

sudsy9977 said:


> What do u mean onion jam...just cooking down the onions really far till they're jam like or are u adding sugar, vinegar etc to them.....ryan



after carmelizing nicely add brown sugar,vinegar,and I add a splash of red wine, reduce to a nice jam consistency


----------



## WildBoar (Aug 5, 2015)

I like the idea of panzanella -- perfect time of year for it. It is a bit on the heavier side, though. Another good one is a fennel salad with blood orange segments and a blood orange dressing (if no blood oranges, regular are okay too, just a little less tart); it is very refreshing.


----------



## oldcookie (Aug 5, 2015)

Another simple app/salad would be mozzarella di bufala on a bed of dresses arugula.


----------



## sudsy9977 (Aug 5, 2015)

Artichoke said:


> A salad that I do often is greens and blueberries topped with chevre and black pepper. I dress it with dijon/lemon/olive oil. The tangy chevre plays really well with the blueberries and dressing.
> 
> It's not particularly fancy, but it's a damn tasty salad. I prepare them ahead of time, cover with plastic in the fridge.




This is what I am currently leaning towards...it is actually somewhat similar to the salad I usually make so they'll probably like it, it's easy and it sounds good....thanks for the suggestions guys.....I do like the idea of the panzanella but after thinking about it'll probably be too heavy....they r huge steaks were having....ryan


----------



## sudsy9977 (Aug 5, 2015)

knyfeknerd said:


> I thought Panda was an endangered species? Or is this a menu item designed and named by forum member "panda"???





No just the stupid spell correct doohickey on my iPad....guess it doesn't know what panna cotta is....ryan


----------

